# The most "holy shit"-inducing comic you'll ever read



## departuresong (Jun 6, 2010)

Fucked. Up.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 6, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

It's like Calvin and Hobbes on acid.

Actually, no, it /is/ Calvin and Hobbes on acid.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 6, 2010)

B| Cool story


----------



## spaekle (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh. That's... sad. :(


----------



## see ya (Jun 6, 2010)

............

......................

...........................................

.....................................................damn.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jun 6, 2010)

Double you tee eff.


----------



## PK (Jun 6, 2010)

at first i was like "?"
then i was like "wait..."
but then i was like "WHAT THE FUCK MAN"


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 6, 2010)

...
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I didn't get it at first, and then I read this thread and... aaaa


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 6, 2010)

:c


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I get it (her dad rapes her) but this didn't have a huge impact on me...


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 6, 2010)

Honestly, I only read it because of the reactions people gave... and now I'm sorta wishing I hadn't. D:


----------



## @lex (Jun 6, 2010)

T'was pretty "wut" at first, but then...

...

...n'aaaaaaaaw ,_,


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 6, 2010)

Skymin said:


> ............
> 
> ......................
> 
> ...


That was creepy. O_o


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 6, 2010)

O_o


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd call it less "holy shit" and more "cringe discomfort heartbreak".


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

what? where does rape come in? .-.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh god no.

Keep in mind there are eight different stuffed animals on the ground beside Flopsey.

Getting raped nine times really fucks you up, doesn't it?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 6, 2010)

Nine times? I get the impression it's just... regularly, for quite a while. Hence why the girl is so jaded about it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought at first maybe  she raped the bunny, but then I looked at the rest of the posts...O_o


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 6, 2010)

...um, what? Secretly depressed mother, extremely jaded girl who shows no interest in playing with her stuffed bunny come alive, father walks in as an ominous silhouette, when we cut back to the girl _her hair is all tussled and her pajamas are open_ while the bunny is horrified. How hard is it to put this together? o_O


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

oh, didn't see the part after the father's shadow. :x


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually have no Idea. I'm an extremely strange person in my mind... I didn't get it either.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2010)

er.

A little more than my mind was ready for... =/

I would have never known it was rape until you all said it...


----------



## Minish (Jun 7, 2010)

I... can't really see how it's hard to figure out what it's about, but okay. @_@

The part that really gets me is "Ready for your bedtime story?". It didn't really freak me out because I know stuff like this exists, it's just done so well and so subtly.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 8, 2010)

by the way there's more
should be pretty obvious now


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 8, 2010)

*cough*

*vomits*


----------



## Saith (Jun 8, 2010)

Toodles over to the GMH thread~


----------



## Minish (Jun 8, 2010)

Saith said:


> Toodles over to the GMH thread~


This is exactly what I thought after reading the rest of it. >_>;;


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty clear. I'll never be able to have french toast again. 
And, to quote Blastoise without actually quoting him...
*Cough*

*vomits*


----------



## Saith (Jun 8, 2010)

What _is_ French toast?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 8, 2010)

Bread with an egg bath applied to the side and then fried, served with syrup, powdered sugar, etc.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 8, 2010)

_no, not the syrup..._


----------



## Saith (Jun 8, 2010)

Ew.
Egg and syrup?
That's just...
Ewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 8, 2010)

The egg is basically fried away, since the egg bath is mixed with butter and other stuff; it just gives the toast texture and a distinct flavor.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 8, 2010)

Saith said:


> What _is_ French toast?


get out of here, never return


----------



## H-land (Jun 8, 2010)

That comic wasn't "holy shit". That was just... sad. :c
But really, don't knock French toast until you've tried it. It's pretty tasty, actually.
At least, if you're not associating it with anything that'll make you loose your appetite.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow. I'm never going to see French toast and stuffed rabbits the same way ever again.

...ugh.

And the worst part is that all of that stuff really happens. :c


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 9, 2010)

> Ew.
> Egg and syrup?
> That's just...
> Ewwwwwwwwww!


it's more akin to pancakes than say, scrambled eggs. so syrup works fine.


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 9, 2010)

I...I...I can't even make a joke about this. I'm serious, it's too depressing. I cannot bring myself to make a joke about this. Outside of the depressing stuff, however, the comic is pretty good. :x

Also, /b/ found it too depressing to talk about. FUCKING /b/, MAN!

A bit of me being pedantic here, but there are eight stuffed animals total, including Floopsy. Doesn't make it any less depressing, though.

Now, to cheer you folks up, pictures of kittens:
http://manacled.files.wordpress.com/2009/10/kittens-playing-in-the-grass.jpg
http://www.theonlinepromoters.com/images/kittens.jpg


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 11, 2010)

This series of comics was quite tragic. I especially found the last one distressing, because Clarissa was trying to reach out to an adult and the adult totally didn't get it. The scenes with her family at breakfast were also quite bad.

Good comic, though.


----------



## Automata heart (Jun 11, 2010)

holly spock, that was f**ked up. its scary. i'll never be the same again.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 11, 2010)

I find them quite funny for the shock value. like suicide bomber or madeline mccann jokes. but yeah, if the intention wasn't to be humorous then those would be pretty sad stories. :(


----------



## Zuu (Jun 11, 2010)

this is the kind of thing that fuels my misanthropy.

also, who gives a fuck about /b/, it's just trolls trolling trolls and normal people pretending to be heartless for ... some stupid reason.


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Jun 12, 2010)

My thoughts while reading: "well this isn't so bad... hmmm..ha ha.....wait....no...no WHAT THE FUCKAAAAAAGGHH"
The best word is, simply, "sad".


----------



## Automata heart (Jun 13, 2010)

oh god. poor  clarisa.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 13, 2010)

holy shit

i just looked through all of them. i thought the first one was bad but then bathtime happened and that was HORRIBLE, and then the very last one was the absolute worst... jesus christ. i do not have anything to say about this, it is just horrible

christ i feel like crying and puking


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 13, 2010)

I wasn't really grossed out or all "holy shit", but I did find it sad and tragic. Quite sad and tragic, actually.


----------



## Porygon (Jun 14, 2010)

Christ...

X_x


----------



## KayKay (Jun 15, 2010)

Clever. I didn't enjoy reading it but I think that's the whole point. I actually don't think it's meant to be "comical".


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 15, 2010)

I certainly don't think it's meant to be at all funny. Its use of dark, tragic humour is I think used to put across a difficult and sensitive subject, and personally I thought the author's intent was to make people think about these issues and to make them feel uncomfortable whilst reading the comic. I certainly felt uncomfortable with some of the themes, and it was a very, very clever comic. 

I won't say I liked or enjoyed it, because I don't think either of those words are very appropriate in this case, but it was certainly a very good and thought-provoking comic.


----------

